# Sand fleas



## SCfishinfever (Mar 14, 2015)

When do the sand fleas start showing up in Myrtle beach? Wanting to reel in some pompano. Walked the beach today and didn't see a single sign of life. I assume the water is still too cold.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

There aren't very many beaches in the heart of Myrtle Beach that have fleas. Only the State Park comes to mind. But you should be able to get them in another month or so.


----------



## SCfishinfever (Mar 14, 2015)

Would pawleys point be one of the beaches that have them? Or do I need to go to Huntington/Myrtle beach state parks?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

SCfishinfever said:


> Would pawleys point be one of the beaches that have them? Or do I need to go to Huntington/Myrtle beach state parks?


I've never fished south of Murrells Inlet so I couldn't tell you. Garden City has them on many stretches.


----------



## SCfishinfever (Mar 14, 2015)

Ok great I'll try garden city this week and see if the sand fleas are around. Any other advice for pompano fishing? I know to use the kahle hooks and sand fleas but that about it


----------



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

Please write in and let us know if you find any fleas......Thanks!!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Myrtle Beach has plenty of sand flea pods they are all over the place when they show up. 

Im just wondering though if the sea life is going to be affected this year because of all the construction. The city has been rebuilding a lot of the beach access points. at 3rd ave south They are extending the drainage pipe out a 100 yards into the ocean


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 1, 2014)

48th av. north will have plenty in a couple wks or so.....


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

clams are awesome until the fleas show up


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

Anyone spotted any sand fleas yet I usually get them around 42nd north


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Water still too cold for fleas or pompano


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Haven't even spotted a decent fish lol


----------



## SCfishinfever (Mar 14, 2015)

Where do you go to get clams??


----------



## surffishingsc (Mar 4, 2014)

What's the best way to hook them?? I've tried many ways. One small bump and they fall off.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

SCfishinfever said:


> Where do you go to get clams??


Steve at the MI Outpost.



surffishingsc said:


> What's the best way to hook them?? I've tried many ways. One small bump and they fall off.


Cut them with the orange tongue on each piece of bait, hook through that and then put the rest on the hook a time or two as well.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

clam strips . . . the tough hard muscle or foot is what you use to fish with. Not the soft stomach or body.
Pompano have small mouths so don't overload the hook with too much bait.
A proven tactic is to add a small piece of FishBites of your favorite flavor - sandflea, clam, shrimp, squid, etc.

Tight Lines !!!


----------

